# Running DC on DCC setup



## zjpennington (Jan 28, 2013)

Alright guys. Right now I've got an all DC setup on a pretty small layout 2.5ft x 4ft. I don't really have the space to go much larger and the layout I've got is pretty nice and sets up for industrial areas as well as scenic areas as well. 

That said, since I'm currently all DC at the moment...is there a DCC system that will run my DC locos (2 n scale Kato SD70ACE's) without harming them until I can get the chips in them? I know the Bachmann system will run one DC, but if I'm going to do DCC I'd like to do the NCE power cab as I have used it before and am familiar with it. I am open to other systems as well if they suit my needs. But the power cab is right around my price point. I may have to buy the chips local though as it appears that modeltrainstuff is out of the decoders I need.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Digitrax will only run one DC. Probably NCE is the same. Those DC engines sure hum on a DCC system. I tried it once and thats enough for me. Easy enough to have both systems handy, 2 wires to either DC or DCC, Use one or the other. Don't plan on using your DC engines on DCC. Run them on DC till you convert them.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

The DCC spec is address zero (0) is for DC units. So all DC units would get the same power and direction control. You should read about how DC units are controlled on the AC power supplied rails of DCC. Most people would warn you against leaving a DC unit on the rails and not used while power is on.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As the guys have said, you can...but you really should not
try to run DC locomotives on a DCC track or the other way around.

The simple way to use all of what you have is to connect your
layout through a double pole, double throw switch so that
one way you are feeding DC from a Power Pack and the other
way the AC DCC feed from a controller. Then only have the
locos matched to the power source on your tracks. The others should
be removed or parked on an isolated track.

You can then take your time, if need be, to get DCC decoders for your
DC locos while still enjoying all of your trains.

Don


----------

